# Help please!!!!!!!



## cooly (Dec 21, 2008)

Can somebody help me with informations related to immigration to South Africa?
I am an experienced industrial engineer, and it is said that South Africa has a shortage of skilled workers. What is the process of immigration for people with my qualification?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi cooly, 

Welcome to the forum. 

Have you checked out the government website for South Africa?
South African Department of Home Affairs

Regards,
Karen


----------



## cooly (Dec 21, 2008)

Hii Karen, thank you. I am checking now.


----------

